# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Fattura intestata al mio cliente ma pagamento effettuato da terzi... Aiuto!

## AndreaFanfani

Vi spiego cosa mi è successo...
Oggi mi chiama la ditta A alla quale avevo fatturato un piccolo importo per un servizio effettuato e mi dice che non ha ricevuto la fattura per il versamento di 400 euro relativo ad un altro lavoro.
Controllo tutto e mi accorgo che, effettivamente, hanno pagato per un lavoro richiestomi dal fratello del titolare con il quale avevo stipulato un regolare contratto.
Non so come abbiano fatto a ricevere notizia di quanto fosse la somma dovuta ma, quello che conta è che loro abbiano pagato un importo senza alcun giustificativo, e che io abbia emesso fattura al fratello (vedendo l'importo esatto bonificato non mi è caduto l'occhio su chi lo avesse effettuato).
La fattura a saldo è stata pagata dal fratello che, nel frattempo, aveva ceduto il contratto, a lui intestato, alla ditta B da lui appena costituita.
Come ne esco?
Sono ancora in tempo a rimediare (parliamo di fine luglio 2011)?
Dovrei stornare la fattura intestata al fratello che non ha pagato, rimborsare quanto sostenuto dalla ditta A e chiedere alla ditta B di bonificarmi quanto dovuto?
E' un bel rompicapo...
Accetto consigli, suggerimenti o anche un po' di supporto...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Partiamo da un punto: la fattura va emessa al nostro cliente, indipendentemente da chi ci paga. 
Detto questo, non devi stornare nessuna fattura, il pagamento fatto da un terzo, diverso dal tuo cliente, è solo un qualcosa di finanziario, che va risolto tra chi ha pagato e il tuo cliente.

----------


## AndreaFanfani

Grazie Danilo per l'immediata risposta.
La tua sarebbe la soluzione forse più semplice (se la vedono tra di loro) ma ho la sensazione che non possa essere così semplice.
Se mi fanno un controllo come giustifico quell'entrata della ditta A senza una fattura alla ditta A?
La fattura al fratello del titolare della ditta A non ha un corrispettivo nelle entrate (vengo pagato solo con bonifici e raramente con Paypal), questo come lo posso spiegare?
Che poi se la sbrighino tra fratelli sarebbe perfetto ma la commercialista della ditta A preme per avere la fattura di quel pagamento oppure un rimborso.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Grazie Danilo per l'immediata risposta.
> La tua sarebbe la soluzione forse più semplice (se la vedono tra di loro) ma ho la sensazione che non possa essere così semplice.
> Se mi fanno un controllo come giustifico quell'entrata della ditta A senza una fattura alla ditta A?

  Con l'articolo 21 della legge Iva. E' vietato fare la fattura ad un soggetto diverso dal cliente.   

> La fattura al fratello del titolare della ditta A non ha un corrispettivo nelle entrate (vengo pagato solo con bonifici e raramente con Paypal), questo come lo posso spiegare?

  Evidenziando che il pagamento è avvenuto da parte del terzo.    

> Che poi se la sbrighino tra fratelli sarebbe perfetto ma la commercialista della ditta A preme per avere la fattura di quel pagamento oppure un rimborso.

  Chiama il commercialista di A e spiegagli l'art. 21  :Smile:

----------


## AndreaFanfani

M'inchino... :Big Grin: 
Ti terrò informato!

----------


## matte8484

Buongiorno, vorrei sapere come registrare contabilmente la fattura intestata a nome della società ma pagata da una terza persona (privato o associazione). Grazie

----------


## Enrico Marchetto

Salve, oltre l art. 21 sulla legge iva quale riferimento normativo dice di precisare a parte che il pagamento é avvenuto da parte di un soggetto nn fatturato.
Mi spiego meglio se il soggetto che paga la fattura intestata a un altro, e é quest altro che riceve la prestazione, chi può detrarsi l'iva? Chi paga (come sarebbe giusto) o colui a cui la fattura é intestata?
É sufficiente specificare nella fattura il soggetto pagante? E se si quale norma lo dice?
Grazie salve   

> Partiamo da un punto: la fattura va emessa al nostro cliente, indipendentemente da chi ci paga. 
> Detto questo, non devi stornare nessuna fattura, il pagamento fatto da un terzo, diverso dal tuo cliente, è solo un qualcosa di finanziario, che va risolto tra chi ha pagato e il tuo cliente.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Salve, oltre l art. 21 sulla legge iva quale riferimento normativo dice di precisare a parte che il pagamento é avvenuto da parte di un soggetto nn fatturato.
> Mi spiego meglio se il soggetto che paga la fattura intestata a un altro, e é quest altro che riceve la prestazione, chi può detrarsi l'iva? Chi paga (come sarebbe giusto) o colui a cui la fattura é intestata?
> É sufficiente specificare nella fattura il soggetto pagante? E se si quale norma lo dice?
> Grazie salve

  L'art. 21 del DPR 633/72 non richiede tra gli elementi essenziali della fattura l'indicazione del soggetto terzo che si accolla il debito in quanto l'accollo è un'operazione di carattere finanziario che nulla ha a che fare con la fatturazione.  
La detrazione dell'imposta compete unicamente a colui che ha ricevuto il bene o il servizio oggetto di fatturazione. 
E' ovvio che l'accollo del debito postula l'esistenza di un rapporto giuridico ed economico che lega il cessionario / committente al terzo accollatario del debito, proprio per poter giustificare la movimentazione finanziaria tra il cedente / prestatore e il terzo accollatario del debito. 
Ad es. se il commercialista redige la dichiarazione del coniuge di un cliente, la fattura va emessa ai sensi dell'art. 21 DPR 633/72 comunque sul soggetto che ha fruito della prestazione (vale a dire il coniuge del cliente) pur se il cliente ha pagato la prestazione per conto del coniuge.

----------


## Enrico Marchetto

innanzitutto la ringrazione per la risposta, quindi abbiamo chiarito definitivamente che la fatt. va intestata a chi è il vero utilizzatore del servizio, ma non sarebbe possibile a questo punto per colui che riceve la fattura chiedere la detrazione dell'iva che però in realtà dovrebbe detrarsi il soggetto pagante?
Nel caso specifico se faccio parcella a 3 clienti e salda il conto un'impresa terza che non centra nulla con il servizio reso, come fa questa impresa a detrarsi l'iva se le fatt./parcelle sono inteste ad altri soggetti?
Il punto è, si potrebbe emettere la parcella intestata al paganete e chiudere il discorso, ma se il servizio reso questo soggetto(l'impresa) non è stato effettivamente fatto o non è compatibile con questo soggetto (l'impresa) potrebbero sorgere problemi giusto?!    

> L'art. 21 del DPR 633/72 non richiede tra gli elementi essenziali della fattura l'indicazione del soggetto terzo che si accolla il debito in quanto l'accollo è un'operazione di carattere finanziario che nulla ha a che fare con la fatturazione.  
> La detrazione dell'imposta compete unicamente a colui che ha ricevuto il bene o il servizio oggetto di fatturazione. 
> E' ovvio che l'accollo del debito postula l'esistenza di un rapporto giuridico ed economico che lega il cessionario / committente al terzo accollatario del debito, proprio per poter giustificare la movimentazione finanziaria tra il cedente / prestatore e il terzo accollatario del debito. 
> Ad es. se il commercialista redige la dichiarazione del coniuge di un cliente, la fattura va emessa ai sensi dell'art. 21 DPR 633/72 comunque sul soggetto che ha fruito della prestazione (vale a dire il coniuge del cliente) pur se il cliente ha pagato la prestazione per conto del coniuge.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> innanzitutto la ringrazione per la risposta, quindi abbiamo chiarito definitivamente che la fatt. va intestata a chi è il vero utilizzatore del servizio, ma non sarebbe possibile a questo punto per colui che riceve la fattura chiedere la detrazione dell'iva che però in realtà dovrebbe detrarsi il soggetto pagante?
> Nel caso specifico se faccio parcella a 3 clienti e salda il conto un'impresa terza che non centra nulla con il servizio reso, come fa questa impresa a detrarsi l'iva se le fatt./parcelle sono inteste ad altri soggetti?

  Infatti, l'impresa terza non ha nessun diritto di detrarsi l'IVA poichè il bene o servizio pagato è destinato ad altro soggetto. Non è che chi paga ha diritto di detrarsi l'IVA. 
L'art. 19 del DPR 633/72 stabilisce che *per la determinazione dell'imposta dovuta a norma del primo comma dell'articolo 17 o dell'eccedenza di cui al secondo comma dell'articolo 30,* *detraibile dall'ammontare dell' imposta relativa alle operazioni effettuate, quello dell'imposta assolta o dovuta dal soggetto passivo o a lui addebitata a titolo di rivalsa in relazione ai beni ed ai servizi importati o acquistati nell'esercizio dell'impresa, arte o professione.* 
La norma come si evince dalla parte in rosso indica come *detraibile l'imposta addebitata in relazione ai beni o servizi importati o acquistati nell'esercizio dell'impresa*.  
Ma qui il bene o servizio non è stato acquistato (o commissionato ) dall'impresa che ha pagato, ma dai soggetti che hanno ricevuto la prestazione. Sono questi ultimi che se avessero acquistato o commissionato il bene o il servizio nell'esercizio di impresa, arte o professione avrebbero diritto di detrazione dell'IVA, non chi si è accollato finanziariamente la spesa.

----------


## Enrico Marchetto

Capisco e la ringrazio, Lei è stato molto chiaro, vorrei solo una puntualizzazione, leggevo da un documento della Camera degli avvocati tributaristi della romagna che il soggetto (cliente) che intende far pagare il servizio richiesto deve fare (obbligatoriamente) una specifica delega di pagamento, è vero?  

> Infatti, l'impresa terza non ha nessun diritto di detrarsi l'IVA poichè il bene o servizio pagato è destinato ad altro soggetto. Non è che chi paga ha diritto di detrarsi l'IVA. 
> L'art. 19 del DPR 633/72 stabilisce che *per la determinazione dell'imposta dovuta a norma del primo comma dell'articolo 17 o dell'eccedenza di cui al secondo comma dell'articolo 30,* *detraibile dall'ammontare dell' imposta relativa alle operazioni effettuate, quello dell'imposta assolta o dovuta dal soggetto passivo o a lui addebitata a titolo di rivalsa in relazione ai beni ed ai servizi importati o acquistati nell'esercizio dell'impresa, arte o professione.* 
> La norma come si evince dalla parte in rosso indica come *detraibile l'imposta addebitata in relazione ai beni o servizi importati o acquistati nell'esercizio dell'impresa*.  
> Ma qui il bene o servizio non è stato acquistato (o commissionato ) dall'impresa che ha pagato, ma dai soggetti che hanno ricevuto la prestazione. Sono questi ultimi che se avessero acquistato o commissionato il bene o il servizio nell'esercizio di impresa, arte o professione avrebbero diritto di detrazione dell'IVA, non chi si è accollato finanziariamente la spesa.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Capisco e la ringrazio, Lei è stato molto chiaro, vorrei solo una puntualizzazione, leggevo da un documento della Camera degli avvocati tributaristi della romagna che il soggetto (cliente) che intende far pagare il servizio richiesto deve fare (obbligatoriamente) una specifica delega di pagamento, è vero?

  Non esiste una norma di tal tenore.

----------


## Enrico Marchetto

Ha ragione, ricontrollando dicono qualora vi fosse una delega di pagamento tale delega deve esser documentata.
Grazie, spero che questa conversazione possa esser utile anche ad altri.  

> Non esiste una norma di tal tenore.

----------


## Enrico Marchetto

Esiste però un problema non irrilevante, se il soggetto che paga non è lo stesso che riceve la prestazione e supponiamo che colui che paga non sia sostituto d'imposta, e supponiamo che il soggetto a cui ho fatto la prestazione (o dato un bene) disconosca la fattura o si rifiuti di pagare, la ritenuta, chi si fa carico di versare la ritenuta d'acconto?
Mi faccio pagare al lordo e faccio io?
Oppure c'è qualche altro modo?    

> Non esiste una norma di tal tenore.

----------


## Enrico Marchetto

La RISOLUZIONE N. 68/E del 2009 dell'Agenzia può essere la soluzione finale?! 
ANCHE SE non mi è chiaro se il sostituto sia chi paga la fattura o colui a cui è intestata. cosa dice la legge?  http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...marzo+2009.pdf   

> Esiste però un problema non irrilevante, se il soggetto che paga non è lo stesso che riceve la prestazione e supponiamo che colui che paga non sia sostituto d'imposta, e supponiamo che il soggetto a cui ho fatto la prestazione (o dato un bene) disconosca la fattura o si rifiuti di pagare, la ritenuta, chi si fa carico di versare la ritenuta d'acconto?
> Mi faccio pagare al lordo e faccio io?
> Oppure c'è qualche altro modo?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> La RISOLUZIONE N. 68/E del 2009 dell'Agenzia può essere la soluzione finale?! 
> ANCHE SE non mi è chiaro se il sostituto sia chi paga la fattura o colui a cui è intestata. cosa dice la legge?  http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...marzo+2009.pdf

  Se il cliente destinatario della fattura è un sostituto d'imposta, il pagamento della fattura deve avvenire al netto di ritenuta e di questo è responsansabile lui, non certo il professionista che fattura. Nell'ipotesi di accollo del debito, anche i questo caso il pagamento da parte del terzo avviene al netto di ritenuta, che resta sempre a carico del destinatario della prestazione, anche quando la provvista finanziaria per il pagamento del debito è fornita da un terzo.

----------


## Enrico Marchetto

Anche io propendo per questa soluzione ma non trovo una norma che mi dia la certezza, è il buon senso in effetti ma sto cercando un fondamento giuridico, e non ne vengo fuori...  

> Se il cliente destinatario della fattura è un sostituto d'imposta, il pagamento della fattura deve avvenire al netto di ritenuta e di questo è responsansabile lui, non certo il professionista che fattura. Nell'ipotesi di accollo del debito, anche i questo caso il pagamento da parte del terzo avviene al netto di ritenuta, che resta sempre a carico del destinatario della prestazione, anche quando la provvista finanziaria per il pagamento del debito è fornita da un terzo.

----------


## dott.mamo

Rispolvero il thread per chiedere conferma: se un familiare paga le prestazioni (es. dichiarazioni fiscali) proprie e dei familiari, occorre comunque fare una fattura per ciascun familiare che poi verranno saldate da ununica persona?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Rispolvero il thread per chiedere conferma: se un familiare paga le prestazioni (es. dichiarazioni fiscali) proprie e dei familiari, occorre comunque fare una fattura per ciascun familiare che poi verranno saldate da un’unica persona?

  Si, senza ombra di dubbio.

----------


## dott.mamo

Solo la fattura intestata a un minore può in alternativa essere intestata al genitore con indicazione del nome del figlio nella descrizione?

----------

